# Reputable breeders



## momw (May 20, 2012)

*Looking for updated list of reputable breeders . *


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Theresa -- I think that the best thing is to start with the list of AMA breeders on the AMA website. I know that many of us have previously suggested this and that we've also pm'd you about puppies we know are available from reputable breeders.

I know that you have previously mentioned that your budget for a fluff is "tight", so you might also want to think about a rescue.

Unfortunately asking the same question over and over on the forum is not going to provide different results.

SM does not allow for the sell of live animals, and it is against the rules to publicly list available fluffs. Many of us have the kennel name of where our fluffs are from listed in our information or, if you see a fluff that you think you like, you might want to pm that member to ask the breeder's name.


----------



## momw (May 20, 2012)

I am still very upset about passing of my Maltese ! Excuse me if i asked a question twice... I thought SM was a good place to join,and i have gotten some good information from "some" very nice people that i would also like to say thank you to them. I know you cant buy nor sell animals on SM and have NEVER tried to sell or purchase any... I always do rescues and I am not looking for one at this time.I am not paying $5000. for a Maltese does not have anything to do with "my budget"! Also, I was new here and was just learning my way around.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Please don't go away mad! SM is a great place to join to get info. There are lots of folks here that have a wealth of valuable info for you! But you have started a few "looking for a puppy" threads. You have had good info given to you on all of them, including the AMA breeder list. There is also a breeder forum here that you can research. There is no reason to have to pay $5000 for a puppy. Fact is Mary H. is from your area, and answered one of your threads. She is a great breeder. Have you actually contacted any breeders and discussed puppies with them? Stop looking on the internet for puppies. The info you have gotten here is correct.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Honestly, I don't think Lynn meant anything rude by her post. And I agree, the information you have already been given is correct. I don't know if you've been given this list, but here is a list of breeders that has been put together but not all of these are 'guaranteed' breeders so just make sure you ask lots of questions!

USA MALTESE BREEDER'S

good luck with your search!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am glad that I looked at this post too. I just printed out the list which will come in handy if we should ever want to get another Maltese in the future.


----------

